# why bother



## darea (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been with my husband for 5 years , I left him for a year, we got married after split, now were going on two years. Here is the problem basically we have the same issues now but worse than the same reason,I left before we were married. This is my first marriage , he has been married twice and divorced. When we have a disagreement, he always throws up ( I want a divorce) next day says he didn't mean it. I say we should go to counceling and he says are marriage isn't worth the effort. It really hurts when he says that and always throwing divorce in my face. Im at my wits end with this, and dont know if I should try or go ahead and divorce. He also is denying me a child and I never had one, I'm 38 and waited till I was married,my clock is ticking for a child. He is 10 years older and had a teenager with previous wife and wants to retire soon.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

If he doesnt want a kid and you do, then you will have to leave. that's a pretty serious thing in my opinion. 

I tell my H i want a divorce all the time, too. i dont know why i resort to this, other then i feel desperate because nothing else gets through to him. and i guess i dont like being in an unpleasant situation and once im in that situation, i think that's how it will be forever. it is a bad thing, i know, and im working on it.


----------

